# Bow hunting Muleys for the first time



## aupeters (Jun 29, 2004)

This fall a friend and me are going to go out west and bow hunt muleys. I am just looking for any advice that some of you guys that have hunted them before have. I will be hunting around the Medora area and any other land that is available to us to hunt. What techniques do yu guys use and when is the best time to bow hunt them. I was thinking that it mite be in early october during the pronghorn season, because there would be more hunters out which would then in turn cause the muleys to move more. Any advice would be great.


----------



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

More hunters isn't a good thing. Early in the season, the muleys are less apt to be jumpy, thus easier to get close to. Being that you probably arn't familiar with the area, you will need to spot and stalk. Of course early morning is your best chance at getting a shot. You will have to find some moving around early, watch them bed, then devise an aproach to which you can get close enough to shoot. Spotting a muley bedded down for the day isn't as difficult as it is with whitetails. If there is no snow, look for the white spots which will be the rump of the muley. It takes some practice in training your eye to spot the deer.

On the other hand, going during antelope season can produce a more enjoyable hunt because the antelope hunting can take up a large part of the slow midday deer hunting.

If you're hunting along the park fence and there's a decent amount of hunting pressure, the deer will be going to the park very early, possibly even while it's still dark. The "farm/pasture" muleys seem to be easier to hunt when compaired to the "park" muleys.

The scenery is worth the trip alone, a muley in the box is just a bonus to the trip. Goodluck


----------



## aupeters (Jun 29, 2004)

Thanks for the information Ryan. It sounds like it would be quite an adventure and experience to go hunt them big majestic muleys in the heart of the badlands.


----------

